# Elgin IL Swap May 7 ??



## Bikes-r-Russ (Apr 20, 2011)

I saw a Craigslist posting a while back for an Elgin IL bike swap on May 7.  The posting is expired now.  Anyone know if the meet is still on and where I can find info on it?
Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2011)

As far as I know it is still on, Saturday, May 7, 2011, rain or shine. It is at First Baptist Church (Elgin) parking lot, 1735 Highland ave. Elgin, IL. 8am to 3pm I believe. $20 for 2 pkg. spaces (at least last year). Make sure to bring $ to buy all my stuff...lol!


----------



## Bikes-r-Russ (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks!
Have they held it before and is it a "vintage" thing or an "anything" bicycle swap?  Any chance you have a phone number or email for the organizer? I'd like to know for sure if it is on before coming.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 20, 2011)

Bikes-r-Russ said:


> Thanks!
> Have they held it before and is it a "vintage" thing or an "anything" bicycle swap?  Any chance you have a phone number or email for the organizer? I'd like to know for sure if it is on before coming.




Think they have had 4? before,
It's an all inclusive, but usually plenty of vintage and antigue bikes and parts also. Once a guy brought in a barn fresh 1890-92 type bike just to show... but how cool it was! seat was 4 way adjustable, pedals adjusted, band brake, huge chain.... Just amazing. Also was a primo 24" boys Deluxe Monark that went dirt cheap.


----------



## Aerocycle36 (May 2, 2011)

You forgot that the chain was adjusted by moving the crank housing forward. Still haven't identified the maker but I keep looking. The bike came from the estate sale of former ILL. Gov. Len Small in Kankakee and was supposedly found in a cistern in the basement of his house. The antique dealer that bought it left it in his back yard for several years but still wanted a fortune for it, I actually had to wait for that ole boy to die so I could buy it from his estate sale.


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2011)

Cool, glad you got it, at least it went to a good home! Thanks for sharing the story. That is the coolest bike I've ever seen. Will you be there on Saturday? be nice to meet you...
I'll have my dark green Ford Escape there (God willing!) bri.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 3, 2011)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/2346739724.html


----------

